# Gluten...yea, its cool again...



## NbleSavage (Oct 31, 2015)

Scientists who found gluten sensitivity evidence have now shown it doesn't exist
The scientific method in action.

JENNIFER WELSH, BUSINESS INSIDER
19 AUG 2015

In one of the best examples of science working, a researcher who provided key evidence of (non-celiac disease) gluten sensitivity recently published follow-up papers that show the opposite.

The paper came out last year in the journal Gastroenterology. Here’s the backstory that makes us cheer: The study was a follow up on a 2011 experiment in the lab of Peter Gibson at Monash University in Australia. The scientifically sound - but small - study found that gluten-containing diets can cause gastrointestinal distress in people without celiac disease, a well-known autoimmune disorder triggered by gluten. They called this non-celiac gluten sensitivity.

Gluten is a protein composite found in wheat, barley, and other grains. It gives bread its chewiness and is often used as a meat substitute: If you’ve ever had 'wheat meat', seitan, or mock duck at a Thai restaurant, that’s gluten.

Gluten is a big industry: 30 percent of people want to eat less gluten. Sales of gluten-free products are estimated to hit $US15 billion by 2016.

Although experts estimate that only 1 percent of Americans - about 3 million people - actually suffer from celiac disease, 18 percent of adults now buy gluten-free foods.

Since gluten is a protein found in any normal diet, Gibson was unsatisfied with his finding. He wanted to find out why the gluten seemed to be causing this reaction and if there could be something else going on. He therefore went to a scientifically rigorous extreme for his next experiment, a level not usually expected in nutrition studies.

For a follow-up paper, 37 self-identified gluten-sensitive patients were tested. According to Real Clear Science’s Newton Blog, here’s how the experiment went:

Subjects would be provided with every single meal for the duration of the trial. Any and all potential dietary triggers for gastrointestinal symptoms would be removed, including lactose (from milk products), certain preservatives like benzoates, propionate, sulfites, and nitrites, and fermentable, poorly absorbed short-chain carbohydrates, also known as FODMAPs. And last, but not least, nine days worth of urine and faecal matter would be collected. With this new study, Gibson wasn’t messing around.

The subjects cycled through high-gluten, low-gluten, and no-gluten (placebo) diets, without knowing which diet plan they were on at any given time. In the end, all of the treatment diets - even the placebo diet - caused pain, bloating, nausea, and gas to a similar degree. It didn’t matter if the diet contained gluten. (Read more about the study.)

"In contrast to our first study… we could find absolutely no specific response to gluten," Gibson wrote in the paper. A third, larger study published this month has confirmed the findings.

It seems to be a 'nocebo' effect - the self-diagnosed gluten sensitive patients expected to feel worse on the study diets, so they did. They were also likely more attentive to their intestinal distress, since they had to monitor it for the study.

On top of that, these other potential dietary triggers - specifically the FODMAPS - could be causing what people have wrongly interpreted as gluten sensitivity. FODMAPS are frequently found in the same foods as gluten. That still doesn’t explain why people in the study negatively reacted to diets that were free of all dietary triggers.

You can go ahead and smell your bread and eat it too. Science. It works.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

I am not gluten free but have eatin a lot of gluten free foods here in Austin as it is very trendy here. My girlfriend makes a lot of gluten free foods and deserts as well.  One thing I will say about it is It doesn't give me heartburn like a lot of the same foods do that are made with gluten. Not only that but I like the taste of gluten free products that are done right over the gluten ones. I think it in general is a higher quality product usually. And the price is also higher because of it. Ironically I am eating home made gluten free vegetarian enchiladas as we speak.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 31, 2015)

What is bad for you is now good for you.  A lot of this depends on how data is manipulated.  Everything in moderation.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 31, 2015)

Cool. Gluten free products just barely made it to the shelves here...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> What is bad for you is now good for you.  A lot of this depends on how data is manipulated.  Everything in moderation.



True & that reminds me about what they are saying about egg yolks.

The latest studies have found that an egg yolk a day has no effect on cholesterol levels -- even for people with elevated numbers. A study published in January 2013 by the British Journal of Medicine examined the relationship between egg consumption and coronary disease from 17 studies over 30 years and concluded, “Higher consumption of eggs (up to one egg per day) is not associated with increased risk of coronary heart disease or stroke.”

 Maria Bella, founder of Top Balance Nutrition in New York City


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> True & that reminds me about what they are saying about egg yolks.
> 
> The latest studies have found that an egg yolk a day has no effect on cholesterol levels -- even for people with elevated numbers. A study published in January 2013 by the British Journal of Medicine examined the relationship between egg consumption and coronary disease from 17 studies over 30 years and concluded, “Higher consumption of eggs (up to one egg per day) is not associated with increased risk of coronary heart disease or stroke.”
> 
> Maria Bella, founder of Top Balance Nutrition in New York City



That & not to mention this thing of ours.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm a self-diagnosed bullshit sensitive patient. I'm treated every day with 10 pages of Sartre, 20 pages of Nietzsche and some Bulgakov.

By now, I just think that everything may be bullshit, even my own comments my have bullshit in them! God. Need to watch out...


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2015)

The first thing you should do when any study comes out is look up who is funding the study.

Example:
This study was partially financed by George Weston Foods.  Now this company is looking to buy into a company that is part of the $2 billion dollar bread industry.  Is there more profit in making bread full of gluten or gluten free bread?  I have no idea but if I were to guess I would say it's more profitable to make bread with gluten.  Do you think this study maybe biased??  Could be.

http://www.georgewestonfoods.com.au...d-George-Weston-aims-for-Tip-Top-of-bread.pdf


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I'm a self-diagnosed bullshit sensitive patient. I'm treated every day with 10 pages of Sartre, 20 pages of Nietzsche and some Bulgakov.
> 
> By now, I just think that everything may be bullshit, even my own comments my have bullshit in them! God. Need to watch out...



I'd like to join your support group.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 1, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I'm a self-diagnosed bullshit sensitive patient. I'm treated every day with 10 pages of Sartre, 20 pages of Nietzsche and some Bulgakov.
> 
> By now, I just think that everything may be bullshit, even my own comments my have bullshit in them! God. Need to watch out...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 1, 2015)

I never listen to this crap anyways.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 1, 2015)

I just ate a gluten burger with wheat fries to celebrate the news.


----------



## Paolos (Nov 1, 2015)

marketing hype is rapid! Here in the states you see chicken marketed as antibiotic free and they charge more for it. Truth be known all chicken sold 
in the US is antibiotic free. Most people are not aware of this. Growth hormones are another story as well as what they are fed.


----------



## Dex (Nov 1, 2015)

What's gluten?


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 1, 2015)

So I can drink again. Yeaaaaa


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 2, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> So I can drink again. Yeaaaaa



I just cracked a cold one brother. Cheers!
!S!


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> So I can drink again. Yeaaaaa



Smirnoff is one of the few brands of vodka that was gluten free from the get-go.


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2015)

DF said:


> The first thing you should do when any study comes out is look up who is funding the study.
> 
> Example:
> This study was partially financed by George Weston Foods.  Now this company is looking to buy into a company that is part of the $2 billion dollar bread industry.  Is there more profit in making bread full of gluten or gluten free bread?  I have no idea but if I were to guess I would say it's more profitable to make bread with gluten.  Do you think this study maybe biased??  Could be.
> ...


What's really bad about what your saying is our supplement industry is the worst about this shit.

H


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 2, 2015)

And the pendulum swings...


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 2, 2015)

And the pendulum swings... as a trainer I deal with a lot a questions about wheat belly, gluten free, what the latest or last years studies are saying. I just tell them don't get caught up with all that it always changes. Stick to the basics and see how that works for you, try different things see how it goes. Every one is different and responds differently to different foods/diets. Just need to figure out what's works for you but no one wants to do that they want to be told and sold.


----------



## Joliver (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2015)

HDH said:


> What's really bad about what your saying is our supplement industry is the worst about this shit.
> 
> H



Unfortunately it's very common in every industry.  I used to host a radio show for 6 years.  When these studies would come out I'd do the research on the topic.  It's not very hard to connect the dots really.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2015)

Now just hold on a dang minute

You telling me there is no actual science behind the latest fad diet? 

TF is this shit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2015)

I actually know a couple celiac people who can't stand the gluten intolerance claim. When they try and tell people they can't have gluten everyone assumes it's this trendy bullshit. Then they have to explain how serious celiac actually is.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 2, 2015)

My step sister was gluten free and my step mom used to make her special brownies and froze them. A certain someone used to raid the freezer and eat them all, I was skinny in high school so it was okay to eat abut 15 at a time.   I blamed the dog but nobody believed me. Those fukers were good and gluten less.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 4, 2015)

DF said:


> Unfortunately it's very common in every industry.  I used to host a radio show for 6 years.  When these studies would come out I'd do the research on the topic.  It's not very hard to connect the dots really.




Kind of like the people who funded the study that lead to eggs being bad for you--- what was their name.... oh yea, Kellogg... wonder why, being that eggs were the main staple food for breakfast and they were a cereal mega-family....

I just eat what the hell I want.  100% of people who do or do not do that will eventually die.


----------



## RISE (Nov 6, 2015)

Just fuking eat


----------

